# Back to the Future: Part two (1989)



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

It was a double feature! First he had to save his Future son then he had to save his Present time by going into the past again!All three time periods (Or should I say four cuase there was that alternate reality that they fixed....) What a blast! 
The ending for this movie was so much better than the first it's my favorite ending out of all three movies! 

5 star rating!


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

rotgl..oh man.  I can' t say anything about this cause it would be to long.  GREAT MOVIE, GREAT MOVIE fave out of the series.  Man the going back in time and then seeing himself perfoming..Instint Classic


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2001)

It was the best! I didn't like the third as much.
When he was in two places at once, watching himself play
Also, it had better pace with the time limit imposed by the lightening strike on the clock.
And the ending was better.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

The ending was the best out of all three!


----------



## Nariko Fanel (Mar 6, 2001)

*yes! the ending was the best*

cuz it went right into the beginnig of the 3rd movie lololol! "Lord of the manor, king of the castle" "I'm YOUNG/OLD!!!!!!!!" "Hello! McFly!" "Two coats of wax!" "I was just puttin on the second coat now" "You shouldn't go in without any lights on" "Lights on?" I love this movie especially the 80's bar lol! and the sports almanac up to year 2000 how far away it seemed back then..."Your jacket is dry" the running gag with the stealing the kids skate/hover board lol! the second best...I love these movies!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 6, 2001)

*2000 being far away!*

Yeah, It did seem to take forever. But now it's here and gone and it makes the movie seem so ancient! And if this movie is ancient then so am I cause I'm older than the movie! Now I feel old! forget the age topic I don't like feeling old when I'm not really that old!

Great quotes! Love them all!


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 9, 2002)

*A unique expirience ...*

: This is an one of  a kind SF comedy experience. The only thing that could mach it is the part II but it disappointed me because the story made a mistake and it didn't live up to it's own logic (the part when the old Biff from the future doesn't return to reality he just made but instead he returns back to the one he left) but nevertheless the first part of this trilogy is the best, with hilarious comedy situations. Michael J. Fox at his best!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2002)

*BTTF 2 future predictions*

Back to the Future Part II was a predictor of many events yet to come.

Firstly, it predicted that Miami would have a major league baseball team, that will win the World Series in 2015. Back in 1989 when the show was in production, Florida didn't even have a baseball team. However, in BTTF Pt. II they were called the Miami 'Gators', whereas they are in reality, the Miami 'Marlins'. But they have already won the World Series in 1997.

The film also predicted at least two other interesting future events that were yet to come: the downfall of laserdiscs and the procedure of using thumbprints as signatures.

In an early scene, Doc & Marty carry the sedated Jennifer out of the DeLorean and lay her in an alley behind Fusion Industries. They place her down on bundled stacks of waste that are clearly mounds of laserdiscs ready to be incinerated. Many people, including 'Entertainment Weekly', have pointed out that this scene clearly predicts that laserdiscs won't be a source of entertainment media in the future, apparently paving the way for the new format of the future - DVD.

Practically all in-person financial transactions were handled in the future by scanning the thumbprint of the consumer. In the southern USA several major banks have instigated check cashing policies for customers without accounts at those particular banks requiring 'thumbprint signatures' by these customers.

So, how long before the flying skateboards and flying cars?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

Flying skateboards and flying cars - not in our lifetimes. I reckon.  There will need to be some pretty impressive technological breakthroughs before that could be cost efficient.

The joke about Jaws 10, or whatever sequel it was, is very apt - I mean we have already had Jason X, and I think Halloween Resurrection is about the 8th in the series - totally ridiculous, but evidently true!


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2005)

But the Jaws XIV hologram was rubbish, you can make much better holograms than that already in 2005!


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2005)

*Mr Fusion*

*How would you rate the chances of developing Mr Fusion?*

"Technological savvy could turn 600 million tons of turkey guts and other waste into 4 billion barrels of light Texas crude each year" says the article here: http://www.mindfully.org/Energy/2003/Anything-Into-Oil1may03.htm



> Unlike other solid-to-liquid-fuel processes such as cornstarch into ethanol, this one will accept almost any carbon-based feedstock. If a 175-pound man fell into one end , he would come out the other end as 38 pounds of oil, 7 pounds of gas, and 7 pounds of minerals, as well as 123 pounds of sterilized water. While no one plans to put people into a thermal depolymerization machine, an intimate human creation could become a prime feedstock. "There is no reason why we can't turn sewage, including human excrement, into a glorious oil," says engineer Terry Adams, a project consultant.


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2005)

*The 'Eighties' themed cyber-cafÃ©*

The cyber-cafÃ© with the 1980's theme - Max Headroom versions of Ronald Reagan and the Ayatollah, and video games which require hands-on controls. 

We already have '70's and '80's themed bars and there is a massive number of retro-games on the market today - Space Invaders, Caterpillar, Lunar Lander, Pong - I think this is the best of all the predictions made.


----------



## Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

What was the biggest mistakes?

I would vote for the fax machines in the 2015 office. Even today, who uses fax machines anymore?


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

Our offices do: 10,000 person site. Fax is used for inter-site (but not much, mostly to onsite suppliers) but a lot to off-site suppliers, and occasionally places like banks, hotels.


----------



## Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

I'm guessing that you don't have three Fax machines at home though? The future McFly family did.

Or, that your Boss would Fire you by Fax? He might Text you, or Email you though!


----------



## Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

So, best of the three? 

It was certainly the darkest of the three with the alternate version of 1985 - unchecked pollution, gang warfare, corrupt officials and police, run-down estates, greed, social inequality - why it was almost 2007!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 6, 2007)

A good movie, but I think at the time it got panned by critics although I really don't see why.  
I loved the future world and after this movie I wanted my own  hoover board.  I agree with everyone it had the best ending of all three.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

With the flying car, we have the technology to make it. People have just to say _Ha! We can build a flying car but wont! Just to annoy you people_. No the truth is the amount to money it takes to build one is amazing and so wont happen.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking back, this wasn't my favourite of the three films, but I still enjoyed watching it at the time.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

itll be done..people said we'd never break 30mph let alone 100...the even said the veyron and 1000bhp would never exist in the 21st let alone 22nd century as little as 10 years ago...

i forsee a "flying" car in the next 20 years...hey it might even be by 2015, hehe


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

F'Lessan have you by chance read Cyberpunk 2020? It was written almost 20 years ago and is set in 2020. It is crazy the stuff in there that they have. It is a mixture from what we have now and BTTF stuff.

I stand adamant though, flying cars will cost to much and are not economic. Hovercars are different though.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

no i havent...will have to look into it

what i find funnt is the tv show "tomorrow's world"....i cant believe how much they got the 2000's wrong


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

Yeah I know, that stuff is amazing and all that but its set 400 years in the past (sorry for the Futurama reference) Love Jules Verne's stuff with the future.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

no you're mistaken...tomorrow's world is an 80's/90's bbc programme showing the "gadgets" of the future...90% of which never saw the light of day


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

How about that television set that could watch 6 channels at the same time?  TVs 5 years ago could already do 2 channels at the same time (although, I haven't seen many models with that option anymore).


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

I love the hover board....... Thats what I want to see.  I always laugh at the flying cars, no matter what the movie (Fifth Element,Blade Runner) I just can't see it happening.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

*muses to self all alone*


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

Whats the musing for F'Lessan?


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

cant remember now...was tipsy at the time


----------



## Dave (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

Never post after drinking!

What about the clothing that automatically alters to fit the wearer? I don't see that happening at all, and certainly not before 2015.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

i now i shouldnt have but you dont think of that after a night out


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*



Dave said:


> What about the clothing that automatically alters to fit the wearer? I don't see that happening at all, and certainly not before 2015.


It was a great concept though.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

no it aint...peeps wuld be able to see my fat..hehe

i like stuff baggy


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: BTTF 2 future predictions*

Well you could probably have it baggy if you wanted it like that.


----------

